# Blue Lips Williamsons



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

I found a breeder about 45 miles away that has these fry. Now I'm excited about clearing out some of the problem fish in my tank to try these guys out!! They are so cool looking!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm not sure what fish that is, any pics/ links?


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Malawipoint Malawicichliden

Sorry I had the name wrong a little lol.


----------



## purproadking (Feb 17, 2011)

those are pretty cool looking


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

They are awesome!


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

cool fish!


----------

